# Ordentliche Verpackung für Notebook gesucht



## Tobi P. (21 Juli 2007)

Salve!

Heute kam mein neues Notebook an und wurde eingerichtet. Es ist zwar kein Alienware, aber Step7, WinCC Flex und Co laufen zufriedenstellend und mehr verlange ich nicht 
Allerdings stellt sich noch die Frage nach einer standesgemässen Verpackung. Ich hätte gern einen schönen dezenten Alukoffer mit genug Platz für Kabelage und nen kleinen Mobildrucker. Habe mir heute mal diverse Koffer angesehen, aber da ist irgendwie nur Scheisse verfügbar. Miserable Verarbeitung, beschissenes Aussehen und dazu völlig überteuert. Im Gegenzug dazu habe ich mich auch bei meinem Werkzeugausstatter virtuell umgeschaut und bin bei Parat gelandet. Die Qualität ist mir bestens bekannt, da ich nur Parat-Werkzeugkoffer einsetze. Aber der Preis :twisted: Selbst mit meinem mittlerweile recht anständigen Rabatt haut mir das ein schönes Loch in den Geldbeutel.
Also mal Frage an euch: Gibt es wirklich keine Notebook-Koffer in vernünftiger Qualität, die gut aussehen und nicht mehr als 190€ kosten? Oder hat man da echt nur die Wahl zwischen billigem bis teurem Schrott und superteurer Luxusvariante?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Question_mark (21 Juli 2007)

*Notebook Koffer*

Hallo,



			
				Tobi P. schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es wirklich keine Notebook-Koffer in vernünftiger Qualität, die gut aussehen und nicht mehr als 190€ kosten?



Ich kenne keine andere Alternative, der Mehrpreis für PARAT macht sich relativ schnell bezahlt...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Tobi P. (22 Juli 2007)

Mit den Parats kann man sich zudem auch beim Kunden sehen lassen. Ich habe zwischenzeitlich auch noch etwas recherchiert, aber anscheinend werde ich wirklich noch mal die EC-Karte zücken und nen Parat-Koffer bestellen müssen. Den Schrott, der einem zuhauf angeboten wird, will ich mir nicht wirklich antun. Aber wenn ich hier gerade sehe, was mich eine Siebdruckplatte und ein paar Meter Caseprofil zur Zeit kosten, fertige ich vielleicht selbst ein passendes Case an. Wäre auch nicht das erste Mal.....


Gruß Tobi


----------



## maxi (6 August 2007)

Ich kann dir als Programmierer nur schwer zu einen Rucksack raten.
Dein Notebook musst du immer dabei haben und deine Hände benötigst du um andere Sachen oder Unterlagen zu tragen. Auch ist es bei Kundengesprächen sehr praktisch zum Gestikuleiren wenn die Hände frei sind.

Die Frima Tatonka baut meiner Meinung nach die Besten Notebook rucksäcke. Dort kaufen wir immer. Am besten Berwährt haben sich die Bergausführungen und Extrem Ausführungen


----------



## PhilippL (15 August 2007)

Hallo,

hab mir für mein Notebook und Zubehör einen Koffer bauen lassen.
Sowas machen viele Casebauer (normalerweise bauen die Kisten für das Musikgeschäft).

Einfach mal anfragen, die Dinger sind dann passgenau und sehr stabil. Preislich denke ich würd es sogar billiger kommen als die Paratlösung.

PS: Darf man hier Weblinks posten?

Bei Interesse helf ich gerne weiter.

Gruß Philipp


----------



## seeba (15 August 2007)

Ich hab mein sehr robustes ThinkPad wahlweise im Rucksack aus dem Orginal-Zubehör (macht auch einen sehr robusten Eindruck) oder in einem Pilotenkoffer. Bin mit beiden Lösungen sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MatMer (15 August 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Ich hab mein sehr robustes ThinkPad wahlweise im Rucksack aus dem Orginal-Zubehör (macht auch einen sehr robusten Eindruck)


Ein Professor von mir hat das genau so gemacht, nur das er täglich mit dem Fahrrad zur FH gefahren ist und irgendwann die Tastatur einen Schaden hatte, er selber vermutet durch die täglichen "Erschütterungen" ....


----------



## seeba (15 August 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> Ein Professor von mir hat das genau so gemacht, nur das er täglich mit dem Fahrrad zur FH gefahren ist und irgendwann die Tastatur einen Schaden hatte, er selber vermutet durch die täglichen "Erschütterungen" ....


Ich fahr nicht mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit, ich nehm lieber den "Dreier".  Geht eh nur bergauf.


----------



## Tobi P. (15 August 2007)

Servus!

Ich habe mich mittlerweile auch zu einem Custommade-Case entschieden. Da ich ehemaliger Veranstaltungsfuzzi bin und während meiner Zeit in dieser Branche (die Arbeitszeiten sind übrigens mörderisch, Auslands-IBN ist Urlaub dagegen ) auch das ein oder andere Case gebastelt habe, werde ich das selbst in die Hand nehmen.
Sobald es hier etwas ruhiger ist, schmeisse ich mal SolidEdge an und konstruiere mir was passendes. Kann mein Nachbar dann in seiner Firma auf der CNC für mich fräsen und ich bau es nur noch zusammen.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## zotos (15 August 2007)

Da gibt es feine Sachen. Ich würde es das Flightcase als Trolley aufbauen.









Aber das Aussehen ist wiederum Geschmackssache. Ich selbst bin mit einer normalen Notebook-Tasche (eine von Samsonite und eine von Toshiba) klar gekommen.


----------



## Tobi P. (15 August 2007)

Ich werde es auf jeden Fall mit einem Zwischenboden ausstatten. Oben Notebook und Drucker, unten Zubehör. Deckel dann mit Schaumstoffeinlage. Hm, ob ich auch Teleskopbeine montieren sollte...... Käme sicher gut,  immer nen Tisch fürs Notebook dabei 
Ich werde wohl mal bei Adam Hall stöbern. Hoffentlich haben die mein Konto noch nicht gelöscht, hab da schon ewig nicht mehr bestellt.

Gruß Tobi


----------

